# some die cast f/s



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

1/64 scale








53 chevy


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

56 chevy








ford F650 crewzer








72 chevy








[imghttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/post-3612-1104332332.jpeg[/img]]


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

lovin the chevys


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

make offers


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

nice die cst cars nd trucks


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

What scale?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Dec 30 2004, 08:30 AM
> *What scale?
> 
> 
> ...



1/24 since they cost 10.00 ...how bout 7.00 its a dub city


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## ObsceneProjex (Nov 22, 2004)

How much for all the 1/25's? LMK! Thanks!


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

how much for the 53 chevy and the last pickup with the yellow n spinners shipped


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hot Sauce_@Jan 2 2005, 12:03 PM
> *how much for the 53 chevy and the last pickup with the yellow n spinners shipped
> [snapback]2563992[/snapback]​*


i will do 13.00 shipped ....where you at in fl. im in pensacola


----------

